# If atheist don't have Faith, how do They buy Faith n Evolution???



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

I just watched a National Geographics on how the world was created. PURE BULLSHIT! ha ha ha! I lost count of how many times they said BELIEVE in the show.

It was we BELIEVE this and we BELIEVE that.... 

Yep, that's science all right. Make REAL looking propaganda and use the BELIEVE loop hole to seal the deal.


But you athiest. how do you put life into perspective. I'm not bashing Athiest, I'm just asking how you get buy with an answer to the beginning if you can't lean on faith.


I'm just asking because Christians get bashed for always giving athiest the same old answer. But athiest...well we hear the same answer from YOU too. HA HA 

I guess we just believe what ever we feel fits our acceptable reasoning.

But Christians have a history to read. Real people wrote the Bible. Real events, real people, real time line.

Athiest don't have that. They have speculation and science to give them HOPE but really who can PROVE science?

I mean a lot of shit has changes since they tried to PUSH evolution down MY throught when I was a kid. I had to deal with a LOT of propaganda. Fucking ape man villages, and cave man half humans. It was more like science fiction then science. Schools today don't show NEARLY as much of that shit as they used to.

Did you know that Evolutionist today disagree more then ever on the theory? I could look up the amount of theories out there but most athiest that pay attention would know what I'm talking about.

Really, is a Christian standpoint any different? I mean if we will some day be GODS why could a GOD not have made us?

Does any one doubt that we will some day be GODS our self the way we are going? Seriously.


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 25, 2010)

i am the closest thing to a god i have ever seen, i have brought life into this world and i have ended it, i have died and yet still live. i can only answer your question based on my views so im sorry but i cant speak for the "athiests" but am happy to see the"christians" have found another spokesperson. my beilive is that something beyond comprehsion allowed for the right conditions (dirt water light) for life and shit happened. just becuase the sientist puts the rat in the maze looking for that lemon haze doesnt mean that he made the rat or the weed hes just a douch in a lab coat. so if you have found god thats AWESOME, but wheres he staying at these days????? the red lion??? holiday inn???? you let me know and ill go have a sit down with the guy and see if i cant give you some answers. and p.s. christianty is a money making venture, you think that an orginazation that has been around making FATTY cash since BEFORE this "god" was ever printed on paper, is gonna let ANYTHING fuck with that then you need to ask kanasas how they teach evolution now.


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 25, 2010)

i have faith in me and mary and that more then all i have ever needed to get super weeded and it aint never seeded. stay medicated bible man.


----------



## DB&ST (Dec 25, 2010)

dude, atheist don't believe in any religion or in any god.

we don't try to give answers to your questions, we just don't believe your answers...

us don't having any better answers then you do don't make you right.


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> .
> 
> But Christians have a history to read. Real people wrote the Bible. Real events, real people, real time line.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA read a direct translation of the origanl hewbrew text (its gonna be hard to find) not this bull shit KING JAMES NEW TEST and you will find that christ our savior beat women and children who prayed to hethnean gods with a cat of nine tails to strip them of their sinful flesh that they might be wrapped in the light of god, had men burned and villages razed, but hell dude WE ALL NEED A MARyTER RIGHT and let me ask you since you were there, how did johna survie in the whale? how did sulfur and brimstone appear out f clear skys, what made the nile run blood red, and for love of GOD how did the red sea part with such ease....cause it seems like miracles used to be pretty plentyful a dime a dozen _*dont you think*_??? oh wait your a christian, you dont need to someone else does that for you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

a magic man floating in the sky. 

that beats an ape man village person any day of the week.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 25, 2010)

Not being an atheist, I cannot speak for them.

I can only speak for myself.

The theory of evolution is *not* a religion. It requires no faith.

Evidence is all it requires. And it has that in *spades*.

But a zombie savior? Now that requires *faith*.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

Yea, that's the PAT answer for athiest. Show me proof.

But ask them if they believe in science and all it's answers and the answer is usually "yes" and I guess that is because science is SMRT.... Right?

I have news for you. They have TRIED to replicate life from nothing or at least from it's simplist forms and FAILED.

Got that?

FAILED.

So us HUMANS can't even get life started but supposedly it happened by accident???


Really? Can I sit down with the Evolution God and have a chat with him?

Can I sit down with the Chance God and have a chat with him?

Because looking at the univers in all it's perfection and all it's glory is really hard for me with out the knowledge of the Gospel I have and with out the knowledge of Jesus.

But then I am a christian. I live breath and sleep the life of some one Godly. I guess that I have a bit more to loose then you.


But you have nothing to loose. So it's easy for you to just assume...

That's the difference between us. You don't give a shit and I do.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

Ok, science...

Hmm lets look at science....

Oh shit, look at all those different scientist making up theories about how life started.

WOW, so you have FAITH in ALL those theories?

Would you like me to put them in a book for you so you can read them all and pray about it?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

everyone should have something to believe in i believe i will get me another beer


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> a magic man floating in the sky.
> 
> that beats an ape man village person any day of the week.


Today as we leave the twentieth century, we still face the biggest unsolved problem that we had when we entered the twentieth century: How did life originate on Earth?
Jeffrey Bada, Earth, February 1998, p. 40


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 25, 2010)

haha talk about giving a shit...it looks like you just took a fat steamer on my screen....why did you even start this post???? you have got a couple of what replies i would consider to be EXCATLY the responses you where looking for (an explonation of why we can live happy free un brainfucked lives) and yet you still thump your bible and preach your "HOLIER THEN THOU" "PROTECTED AND PROVEN BY MY FAITH" hypocritical nonsense. so im done with this thread, as i was hopeing we might have got a convert all you are is a thumper (i can hear that leather bound piece of shit from here)


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

The classification of humans and their relatives has changed considerably over time. The gracile Australopithecines are now thought to be ancestors of the genus _Homo_, the group to which modern humans belong. Both Australopithecines and _Homo sapiens_ are part of the tribe Hominini. Recent data suggests Australopithecines were a diverse group and that _A. africanus_ may not be a direct ancestor of modern humans.

See? all the bullshit you learned in school was false. FAITH or FACT?


----------



## DB&ST (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> The classification of humans and their relatives has changed considerably over time. The gracile Australopithecines are now thought to be ancestors of the genus _Homo_, the group to which modern humans belong. Both Australopithecines and _Homo sapiens_ are part of the tribe Hominini. Recent data suggests Australopithecines were a diverse group and that _A. africanus_ may not be a direct ancestor of modern humans.
> 
> See? all the bullshit you learned in school was false. FAITH or FACT?


ok, your right man.
there is a god, and jeasus, and the bible is all facts.

can we go now? \:


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Today as we leave the twentieth century, we still face the biggest unsolved problem that we had when we entered the twentieth century: How did life originate on Earth?
> Jeffrey Bada, Earth, February 1998, p. 40


an even BIGGER problem today seems to be with church members molesting little boys. wtf is wrong with YOU people?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

And what the hell since we are talking about it lets review some fakes:

Piltdown Man: An Orang-utan Jaw and a Human Skull! 1912 


Nebraska Man: A Single Pig Tooth 

In 1922, Henry Fairfield Osborn, the director of the American Museum of Natural History, declared that he had found a fossil molar tooth belonging to the Pliocene period in western Nebraska near Snake Brook. This tooth allegedly bore common characteristics of both man and ape. An extensive scientific debate began surrounding this fossil, which came to be called "Nebraska man", in which some interpreted this tooth as belonging to Pithecanthropus erectus, while others claimed it was closer to human beings. Nebraska man was also immediately given a "scientific name", Hesperopithecus haroldcooki.

The picture on the left was drawn on the basis of a single tooth and it was published in the Illustrated London News magazine on July 24, 1922. However, the evolutionists were extremely disappointed when it was revealed that this tooth belonged neither to an ape-like creature nor to a man, but rather to an extinct pig species.

one more? Why not, we all had to suffer though this in high school instead of learning the value of our own soul.

*





*OTA BENGA: "The pygmy in the zoo"​Ota Benga was captured in 1904 by an evolutionist researcher in the Congo. In his own tongue, his name meant "friend". He had a wife and two children. Chained and caged like an animal, he was taken to the USA where evolutionist scientists displayed him to the public in the St Louis World Fair along with other ape species and introduced him as* "the closest transitional link to man"*. Two years later, they took him to the Bronx Zoo in New York and there they exhibited him under the denomination of "ancient ancestors of man" along with a few chimpanzees, a gorilla named Dinah, and an orang-utan called Dohung. Dr William T. Hornaday, the zoo's evolutionist director gave long speeches on how proud he was to have this exceptional "transitional form" in his zoo and treated caged Ota Benga as if he were an ordinary animal. Unable to bear the treatment he was subjected to, Ota Benga eventually committed suicide.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.weirdload.com/stats.html


* Catholic Pedophile Priests:
The Effect on US Society*

* [FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]The many flaws and omissions in the official report 
still cannot hide that this is a crisis of historical proportions.[/FONT] *

*[SIZE=+1]T[/SIZE]he National Review Board for the Protection of Children and Young People* established by the US Conference of Catholic Bishops has not had an easy time of determining the extent of the sexual abuse of minors within the American Roman Catholic Church. Not surprisingly, there has been considerable internal opposition. This resistance was so bad that long before its work was finished, its chairman, Frank Keating, was forced to resign after he compared the Church's actions to the *Cosa Nostra*, which rather proved his point. 
Unfortunately, however, these initial numbers are likely to be the only official accounting ever done by the Roman Catholic Church. As soon as the report was published, the UCCB acted swiftly to cut the National Review Board's feet out from under it. For this was to be the preliminary report; the audits were to be completed and a larger report issued. Furthermore, the Board had planned further follow-up reports to follow the implementation of their proposals.
That will not happen now. And so the Church has squandered its last, best chance of ever coming clean.
Certainly the fact that the report was reluctantly *commissioned by the bishops who have been responsible for the crisis* does not reflect well on its credibility. Nor does the fact that they only reason they ever did so was due to the *constant and unrelenting pressure* since the early 1990s by victims and advocacy groups, and later, the news media  not to mention the drain on their treasuries from huge settlements and dwindling contributions.
Many dioceses with much to hide did not want to co-operate. Religious orders, the report acknowleges, were even worse. The results are still missing from some groups, and the rest are spinning their denials and minimalizations as fast at their highly paid PR firms can turn. And as it's all self-reported, there is no guarantee of any kind of completeness nor accuracy.
The focus was criticized as too narrow, being concerned solely with *child sexual abuse*. Other situations where clerics have sexually acted out with adult women and men, nuns and seminarians, have not been looked at; nor the effect on any offspring they may have sired in the process. For that matter, the personal cost to victims and their families remains uncounted. How many lives destroyed through alcohol, drugs, unsafe sex or violence have there been? How much abuse has been repeated by its victims? How many suicides and ruined families? How can the total cost ever be calculated?
There has been much complaining by victims, also, that only a handful were asked to testify, that there was too little time and too many restrictions. Many, too, point out that not all victims have yet come forward by any means. Indeed, even if there are no new cases, just the repressed memories alone of the still-unrecognized victims will guarantee that these numbers will only increase over the next twenty years.
And nothing has been said about *multiple abusers and rings* who swapped victims around like trading cards...
Nonetheless, *A Report on the Crisis in the Catholic Church in the United States* has generated a fog of figures, which cannot obscure the extent of this massive failure of institutional religion. It is indeed a crisis. Though this is a step forward, it is not the solution by any means, but a half-hearted admission that there is a problem.
Here are a few of the highlights.​

US clerics (priests, deacons, bishops, etc.) accused of abuse from 1950-2002: *4,392.* 
About *4%* of the *109,694* serving during those 52 years.
Individuals making accusations: *10,667*.
Victims' ages: *5.8%* under 7; *16%* ages 8-10; *50.9%* ages 11-14; *27.3%* ages 15-17.
Victims' gender: *81%* male, *19%* female
Duration of abuse: Among victims, *38.4%* said all incidents occurred within one year; *21.8%* said one to two years; *28%*, two to four years; *11.8%* longer.
Victims per priest: *55.7%* with one alleged victim; *26.9%* with two or three; *13.9%* with four to nine; *3.5%* with 10 or more (these *149 priests caused 27% of allegations*).
Abuse locations: *40.9%* at priest's residence; *16.3%* in church; *42.8%* elsewhere.
Known cost to dioceses and religious orders: *$572,507,094* (does not include the $85 million Boston settlement and other expenses after research was concluded). _(Hartford Courant, 2/27/04)_
 It should be noted that *30%* of all accusations included in these figures were not investigated as they were deemed unsubstantiated (10%) or because the accused priest was dead or inactive (20%). They do not include allegations that were "unfounded" or later recanted.
In any case, all these figures are widely suspected to be *grossly underestimated*. For example, the late *Fr. Tom Economus*, former President of the *Linkup*, a national survivors' advocacy group, said back in the mid-90s that he knew of "*1,400 insurance claims* on the books and that the Church has paid out over *$1 billion in liability* with *an estimated $500 million pending*." (Emphasis added.) 
He also said that over 800 priests had been removed from ministry and that there might be as many as 5,000 with allegations against them, which is not that far off. He often claimed that by far the most calls he received from all victims of any kind of clergy abuse were those from males who suffered abuse in their youth in the Catholic Church. Certainly the numbers, which show that the highest number of victims were 12 year old boys and that *80%* of the abuse was homosexual in nature, validate that anecodotal evidence, too. In fact, while the numbers of young children and girls did not vary much, the report shows an astounding *six-fold increase in the abuse of boys* aged 11-17 between the 1950s and 70s. And the figures for males stayed high through the 1980s.
Could it be that once the exits were opened by Vatican II, the good priests who could departed to marry, and the maladjusted ones who remained were left to their own devices?
In any case, *Fr. Tom Doyle*, a canon lawyer with more experience than any in these cases, has raised many questions over the validity and methodology of the study. He has said that he thought many cases were still hidden, pointing out the low numbers for the 1950s.
'"It's not over with," Doyle said. "The heart of the matter is: Why was there this massive betrayal? Why did they move [abusers] around for years, when they knew what they were doing? Why have they continued to re-victimize the victims by stonewalling, and why they have never turned in any of these known pedophiles?"'_(Hartford Courant, 2/26/04)_​


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

It should be noted that *30%* of all accusations included in these figures were not investigated as they were deemed unsubstantiated (10%) or because the accused priest was dead or inactive (20%). They do not include allegations that were "unfounded" or later recanted.
In any case, all these figures are widely suspected to be *grossly underestimated*. For example, the late *Fr. Tom Economus*, former President of the *Linkup*, a national survivors' advocacy group, said back in the mid-90s that he knew of "*1,400 insurance claims* on the books and that the Church has paid out over *$1 billion in liability* with *an estimated $500 million pending*." (Emphasis added.) 
He also said that over 800 priests had been removed from ministry and that there might be as many as 5,000 with allegations against them, which is not that far off. He often claimed that by far the most calls he received from all victims of any kind of clergy abuse were those from males who suffered abuse in their youth in the Catholic Church. Certainly the numbers, which show that the highest number of victims were 12 year old boys and that *80%* of the abuse was homosexual in nature, validate that anecodotal evidence, too. In fact, while the numbers of young children and girls did not vary much, the report shows an astounding *six-fold increase in the abuse of boys* aged 11-17 between the 1950s and 70s. And the figures for males stayed high through the 1980s.
Could it be that once the exits were opened by Vatican II, the good priests who could departed to marry, and the maladjusted ones who remained were left to their own devices?
In any case, *Fr. Tom Doyle*, a canon lawyer with more experience than any in these cases, has raised many questions over the validity and methodology of the study. He has said that he thought many cases were still hidden, pointing out the low numbers for the 1950s.
'"It's not over with," Doyle said. "The heart of the matter is: Why was there this massive betrayal? Why did they move [abusers] around for years, when they knew what they were doing? Why have they continued to re-victimize the victims by stonewalling, and why they have never turned in any of these known pedophiles?"'_(Hartford Courant, 2/26/04)_​


----------



## cosmicentity (Dec 25, 2010)

Dick Moser said:


> weed4cash said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

so yea, evolution is just a great way to establish value of human life isn't it.

I'm so glad we have evolutiot to answer so many questions..

I can't think of one thing evolution has done for us but I'm sure you all can fill me in.

Make sure you mention comments like the following:

Evolution keeps us from believing in fairy tales like Santa Clause...... or maybe the Nebraska Man. (maybe he gave presents too!)
Evolution keeps us from fighting religious battles and killing every one. Because we don't fight over things like BOMBS or GOLD, or DRUGS right? Just religious people fight. The friendly thug in the alley is just making conversation when he demands your money.

Evolution keeps us from waisting our time. 
Well that's the best one yet. I mean gambling, drinking, drug addiction, all could be avoided if we just didn't believe in Jesus right?

Oops, Turns out that RELIGION has established one of the BEST ways to kick those habits.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> so yea, evolution is just a great way to establish value of human life isn't it.
> 
> I'm so glad we have evolutiot to answer so many questions..
> 
> ...


and you believe the same can't be said about religion?

get the fuck off my porch.  lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

so no one who believes in christ ever had an addiction problem ,never gambled never drank or spent time with hookers , do you really think thats true?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

cosmicentity said:


> Dick Moser said:
> 
> 
> > I forgive you for your idiotic statements because I BELIEVE you are stoned!
> ...


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> so no one who believes in christ ever had an addiction problem ,never gambled never drank or spent time with hookers , do you really think thats true?


 
Im saying I have never heard of evolution correcting those problems.

If you are religious and you don't want to seek help from YOUR CHURCH that's your fucking problem not Gods.


----------



## DB&ST (Dec 25, 2010)

evolution is not meant to correct any problems.
it's just a theory. why be so upset about it?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Im saying I have never heard of evolution correcting those problems.
> 
> If you are religious and you don't want to seek help from YOUR CHURCH that's your fucking problem not Gods.


 than its not about belief its about community


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 25, 2010)

There is no *theory* of creation. Only dogma. 

Just as there is no god of evolution.

Just as there is no god of chance.

To you, I suppose evidence and science is just so much bullshit.

But you're absolutely sure about your bullshit. Good for you.

That's what faith is; to believe in something unquestionably. 

As for me, I would rather *not* blindly take the word of some ancient, filthy goat herder as to the origins of life as we know it.

Like the tale of some surly old god and his bastard son, who was executed for heresy. And in doing so symbolically took on all of the sins of the world. Three days after the execution, the bastard was reanimated and dragged his smelly old zombie ass all over Jerusalem for forty days until he decided to ascend into a cloud bank. But he left a friend behind to guide you: A friendly ghost. So now it's just you and Casper down here while god and the zombie live it up in heaven. All one has to do is *believe*. 

That science can not produce life *yet* proves nothing.

Scientific theories change as more evidence is gathered. That is the *nature* of science.

What is so frightening to you about *that*?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

funny how the child molester article were COMPLETELY IGNORED. 
typical religious approach on the matter. ignore it and we won't have to ADMIT TO IT. 
does god forgive those who harm children?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;MxYsi5Y-xOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxYsi5Y-xOQ[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

fuck the children, as long as i got my god.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> that's your fucking problem not Gods.


 i guess thats his answer to everything FDD


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2010)

Didn't you know, people are born with faith.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

420God said:


> Didn't you know, people are born with faith.


somewhere a priest is salivating.


----------



## Anjinsan (Dec 25, 2010)

I no longer have faith in Santa or the Easter bunny. 

Are humans perfect? No. What in this world is perfect? 

So if there is a God...he does shoddy ass work. If anything Satan does far better work than God. Evil is more appealing than good. Vicious, greedy traits are more successful than the traits of the meek and righteous. 

Satan has then even succeeded in making the catholic church look like a bunch of pedofiles that are also homophobic war mongers. There is a lower % of Catholics in America now than ever before. Satan is flat out winning. (he has a better soundtrack too) Compare heavy metal to gospel...metal wins) 

That is if you believe in God. You then of course believe in Satan. Catholics never talk about SAtan much...but as the flip side of God...he'd at worst case scenario have very close to the same level of POWER that is held by God. Satan should be talked about atleast as much as Jesus is. 

I believe in none of the above though. 

Religion is a way to keep the poor from revolting against the rich. By making the poor believe that "oh it's ok that you are down trodden...those rich people are sinning and will go to hell" Makes you not feel the NEED to get "even" now.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;rX_WH1bq5HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX_WH1bq5HQ[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;r2Rxbnjrm7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2Rxbnjrm7o[/video]


----------



## Anjinsan (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdO3R5MlbxA&feature=related

[youtube]JdO3R5MlbxA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anjinsan (Dec 25, 2010)

Slayer wins.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;pcBchKhT76I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcBchKhT76I[/video]



Sinister Bastard Saints
Not an official clip

trapped in a mendacious world
ignorant child, victim of christian filth
enforced to have faith in the book of lies,
disguised as goodness

bastard saints filled with lies and disgust
reverend and ravisher
bastard saints massacre of the mind
thy faith trampled down
bastard saints

outrage of children in the name of christ
but where is your god now?
outrage of children by the hands of trust
the hands of betrayal

bastard saints filled with lies and disgust
reverend and ravisher
bastard saints massacre of the mind
thy faith trampled down
bastard saints

bastards

christians emit falsehood
children crammed with lies
paralyzed their minds
living spurious lives

between ambiguous words
your only spitting lies
christian web of foulness
deceivers of mankind

bastard saints

ignorant children sodomized
raped and victomized
by redeemers of falsehood
ravished by the hands of god

saints bastards
lacivicious priest, abuser
perversious act covered up
priesthood violated the truth
bastard saints

liars, who are you to abuse lives
saints of vicious christian lies

patron saints, abuser
perverted act covered up
priesthood violated the truth
bastard saints

liars, bastards
throw the blame on the devil
or just call it a sin
confess and be forgiven
bastard saints

act of violence
saints bastards
bastard saints
redeemers of falsehood
deceivers of mankind

who are you to abuse lives
saints of vicious christian lies
bastards


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 25, 2010)

I love where this thread has gone!!!!!!!!! DEVIL HORNS AND TONS OF PORNS!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

i will thank god for porn. 

TITTIES FTW!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;UFwf7gRiLYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFwf7gRiLYM[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;7BkhtJM8CqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BkhtJM8CqE[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Yea, that's the PAT answer for athiest. Show me proof.


That's the answer for a skeptic, not an atheist. Skepticism of unfounded claims is generally a good way to live your life. I'm pretty sure you are skeptical of most extraordinary claims out there, loch ness monster, fairies, telepathy, alchemy, and every other religious claim that isn't Xtian based, right?
Atheism is merely the rejection of the theistic claim about the existence of a god or gods. Atheism is not science. Atheism is not evolution. Atheism is not a positive claim or belief in anything. 




> But ask them if they believe in science and all it's answers and the answer is usually "yes" and I guess that is because science is SMRT.... Right?


Belief doesn't imply faith. Belief can also mean that a person accepts the current understanding until new information changes those understandings. You are making way too much about the word 'belief.' 



> I have news for you. They have TRIED to replicate life from nothing or at least from it's simplist forms and FAILED.


That's true. So far, we have not been able to in just a few short years, reproduce the events that took nature millions of years to do. I wonder why...



> So us HUMANS can't even get life started but supposedly it happened by accident???


Scientist have not been able to get a positive net energy from nuclear fusion either, we have never been able to replicate the formation of the sun, so does that mean we never will? 



> Really? Can I sit down with the Evolution God and have a chat with him?
> 
> Can I sit down with the Chance God and have a chat with him?


What the hell does this mean?



> Because looking at the univers in all it's perfection and all it's glory is really hard for me with out the knowledge of the Gospel I have and with out the knowledge of Jesus.


Explain how the universe is perfect. What is perfect about it? It is immense, it is vast, it truly is awe inspiring. But perfect? 



> But then I am a christian. I live breath and sleep the life of some one Godly. I guess that I have a bit more to loose then you.


I would think that someone godly wouldn't criticize people for being skeptical of silly bronze-age myths and superstitions. 
If when I die I find there is a god, I have a lot of questions. Why would he give us the ability to use reason and logic, yet require this faith thing? Why would he create a world that appears to follow natural laws and mathematics but wants us to believe that these laws that He created are easily violated?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey Weed4Cash... 

One of your arguments is out the window. Scientists created artificial life in May of this year... God... Not so spectacular anymore...

http://dvice.com/archives/2010/05/man-creates-wor.php


----------



## Anjinsan (Dec 25, 2010)

They have found evidence of life on Mars. Was Mars a test run for God? Or yet another fuck up?


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 25, 2010)

There's really no point in trying to get 'weed4cash' to understand any type of reason and/or logic because they are going to believe the way they believe no matter how many facts you slap them in the face with. Apparently they don't quite grasp the concept of the scientific method and how it provides absolute proof of things when done properly. 

As a former Christian myself, I'm truly embarrassed for this person. This thread wasn't made to seek answers or even debate anything, it's simply a tiny trollish internet podium for a braying jackass who doesn't even begin to understand the true teachings of Jesus.

Let's let George Carlin chime in on this subject. =)

[video=youtube;MeSSwKffj9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSSwKffj9o[/video]


----------



## NOWitall (Dec 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

well my firends, now we get to play with semantics

to compare science and religion using the word "faith" is faulty logic. science needs faith the way elephants need a snow cone maker.

it doesnt take faith to "buy" evolution, it takes a lack of self centered pride. to buy evolution u must simply realize we are not special, we are one more animal on a planet thats already lousey with animals. religion takes "faith" becuase religion tells you to ask an invisible man to fix ur problems. elovlution requires no such invisible man.

evolution happens every day my friends, every second, drug resistant viruses are a product of evolution (buts its all good if u dont beleive in viruses they cant hurt you)
polynesian skin divers (that dive without masks to catch fish) now have a genetic ability to contract the iris of their eye allowing clearer vision underwater. science fact.

theres a species of yellow bellied newt (vietnam i think) thats just starting evolutionary divergance, the ones near the coast still lay eggs, while the GENETICALLY IDENTICAL lizard just 5 miles inland has started giving live birth. thats evolution. the ability for irishmen to drink is evolution, the native american lack of a drinking ability is also evolution.

see the thing that drives me nuts, sure god is all Knowing all powerfull and he could create everything in an instant and know it all in advance, and he HAD to do it that way
no omni powerfull being would ever take his time at anything. if he can do anything than evolution is fully within his grasp.

but people cant accept that, (self centered pride again) its better to beleive that god put them spacificly on earth with no intermediaries


----------



## Tym (Dec 25, 2010)

This guy just shows more and more of his ignorance every time he posts..
Atheists don't have faith.
Faith is belief without evidence.
Evolution has a overwhelming preponderance of evidence, it makes no extraordinary claims. It is quite intuitive.
Faith is not needed.

BTW, atheism is a lack of belief in a god. Nothing more.. An atheist does not have to accept evolution in order to be an atheist.
Evolution could be disproved tomorrow, it wouldn't make a shit of difference.
Try again, you're wrong, every time you post something like this, it's shot down quickly and logically.. Maybe you should do more research before you post these threads?

Try again...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

nice and to the point tym thank you ...rob


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 25, 2010)

That's the supreme irony of the Thumpers who choose to drag out that tired old 'Athieism is a religion' canard. The 'Evolution is religion' bullshit follows the same logic.

The attempt to discredit those who ask for *proof* by attacking *faith*. Which is faulty reasoning in the first place.

In the second place, and even more hilarious; it attacks the cornerstone of their own set of beliefs.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 25, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That's the supreme irony of the Thumpers who choose to drag out that tired old 'Athieism is a religion' canard. The 'Evolution is religion' bullshit follows the same logic.
> 
> The attempt to discredit those who ask for *proof* by attacking *faith*. Which is a faulty reasoning in the first place.
> 
> In the second place, and even more hilarious; it attacks the cornerstone of their own set of beliefs.


Yea, I never quite understood the rationale for this line of argument. They attack science by calling it a religion and claim that it needs faith "as much as they need." Yet don't they value their faith and believe it is a way to know the world? That would be like me attacking religion for being too rational and skeptical.


----------



## mijobe (Dec 25, 2010)

Dear weedforcash

I am a athiest. my answer to your question is. If you read the bible and really understand what it says you might see my point of view. Beside being the largest selling piece of fiction every printed, it is the most degrading, and be littling thing written about women. religion was written by men for the sheer purpose control and power, power over women and power over the masses. If there was a god why would it pick one gender over another to control the other. If your god is the loving thing it is supposed be, it would not of made one person more superior than the other. I could go on but that is my point of view.


----------



## Anjinsan (Dec 25, 2010)

I want to understand one thing. Satan hates God...yes? Can all of us agree that if there was a Satan...that he would detest God? Now God rewards the "good" by entrance into heaven right? What purpose does hell serve then? To punish those that God seems as unfit to enter heaven correct? Does this actually make sense if you think about who Satan would be? Satan hates God. Why would he want to be a servant of God? By punishing those that God sees as evil...Satan is merely providing a service for God by taking up the role of "jail warden" It makes no sense at all. Hell would be more like what Satan liked. Not what God needed Hell to be. 

Satan appear to like women that like to fuck, heavy metal, drugs, people that kill for fun and stuff along those lines. I am imagining a place more like Valhalla with whores and heavy metal as being more up Satan's alley.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> I just watched a National Geographics on how the world was created. PURE BULLSHIT! ha ha ha! I lost count of how many times they said BELIEVE in the show.
> 
> It was we BELIEVE this and we BELIEVE that....
> 
> ...


Science uses the word believe because it's all theoretical. Many things cannot be proven just as religious beliefs cannot be disproven. The difference is you blindly follow the bible and accept it as fact while scientist are constantly finding real facts to support their theories and are open minded to new ideas. To say it's a fact that life was created this way would be irresponsible until enough facts are established that prove the theory beyond reasonable doubt. 
The point about evolution is exactly what I'm talking about...ideas evolve because there is always new evidence to be interpreted and therefore theories will change so basically what you say is makes no sense. How can evolutionists have the same old answers and disagree with the "theory" of evolution at the same time? Evolution is a fact, it can be proven that things evolve. Just because they may disagree with certain aspects of say Darwins theory of evolution doesn't mean that they don't believe in evolution. But like I said that's the difference, we can change our theories and our theories evolve while religious followers must stand behind even the most rediculous beliefs. 
Just because we haven't reproduced life doesn't mean that it's not the truth. If we ever do create life are you going to change your beliefs about God? And your right wouldn't that make us god to the life we created? Maybe we were created by a different being and there is in fact a creater but that doesn't mean that any of your beliefs are right. It doesn't mean christians were right or muslums or any of the countless different religions. And it doesn't disprove the theory of evolution at all and that "God" may not know how he was created and brings us right back to where we are..trying to create life from nothing, it had to start somewhere.


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 25, 2010)

yea OP believe whatever you want to believe. We aren't the ones looking like retards talking to ourselves every night.... You pray for miracles that never happen. And when once a year someone prays and a miracle actually happens everybody falls down on theirs knees and thanks god for this miracle...


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 25, 2010)

> If athiest don't have FAITH how do they buy FAITH in Evolution???


They don't.... almost all of what you say atheist believe, is not what they believe. You are uneducated on the very subject you so smugly argue against. You are wearing your ignorance like a badge of honor.

I could say Christians are dumb because they sacrifice pickles to sheep, makes them sound stupid, but it isn't true. This is basically what you have done in your posts regarding atheism.

You seem to think science is just making a guess and then looking for evidence of that guess. Science observes evidence first and then tries it's best to explain that evidence. And when science forms a conclusion, it tries exhaustively to make that conclusion false, in case the conclusion is incorrect. Scientists then publish the findings so that other scientist can replicate and confirm. Doesn't this sound like a smart approach at understanding the world? 

You seem to think that science changes based on each individual opinion, it doesn't. You are arguing against the way science is defined in your head, which just isn't the way science is defined in reality. Also, you seem to be unable to distinguish between science, evolution and atheism. The fact that you lump these all together in your mind suggests that you really don't understand much at all, which makes you a good christian.

The next time something strikes you as odd and you say to yourself "Athiests/science/evolutionists believe this silly claim, and it seems to dumb to believe it so why do they?" Consider that it may sound silly because, in fact, it is just a rumor and they don't really believe those claims.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

Athiest and evolutionist certainly have a common ground. So if I refer to one and then another, it is because they share a common beliefe system. I am talking about people that matter and make a difference that changes something.

I was not talking about YOUR faith. Because you are not that important.

And that's being VERY honest.


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 25, 2010)

honestly...i hope we never meet thumper, cause your a whole bunch a stupid and i would love to see if i couldn't knock some sense into you (hell ITS WHAT JESUS WOULD DO)


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Athiest and evolutionist certainly have a common ground. So if I refer to one and then another, it is because they share a common beliefe system. I am talking about people that matter and make a difference that changes something.
> 
> I was not talking about YOUR faith. Because you are not that important.
> 
> And that's being VERY honest.


*Translation:* I will make no attempt to understand why you say I am ignorant, but here's a post proving it more so. I shall now demonstrate my misunderstanding of atheism and evolution by claiming they are equivalent because they have similar beliefs. I will not address what you said about false claims because that would negate most of my points. Now I will confuse the matter further by implying that I am somehow more important than you, and that my importance makes some sort of difference to my argument.

Fact is, evolution makes no claims about god one way or another, and Atheism draws no conclusions about evolution. It is convenient for you to set up exaggerated false claims and to muddle the subjects together because it makes it easy for you to call other people stupid. In the end, it just amounts to a strawman. A strawman that is fooling no one but yourself. Whether or not I am important, or you are important, has nothing to do with anything. If we were both never born, reality would still be the same.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

Dick Moser

It's easy to believe something if no one challenges your faith isn't it? That's why scientist get so pissed when some one challenges their knowledge. They are not used to being challenged. Most idiots just trust that, if he is a SCIENTIST, he must be right.

Christians are used to their faith being challenged. We get it all the time. I don't get pissed when some one challenges me. I take what they say and give them my opinion.

You must be insecure. Obviously because no one requires you to explain your shallow beliefe system.

But go ahead and fantasize beating my head in. Maybe this shit is just too deep for you.

P.S. your dick is showing.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 25, 2010)

Science thrives on challenges. Every scientific hypothesis describes ways in which the hypothesis can be disproved and there are no shortage of scientists willing to go out and disprove someone else's work. Without people challenging and questioning the status quo, science would stagnate. They are very used to being challenged my friend. You have everything backward. 

Religion OTOH is dogmatic and is threatened by ideas that question underlying principles. Many religious people do get offended when their beliefs are challenged. Some Xtians, even on this website, have claimed that mere questioning and countering Xtian claims was a form of persecution, that science and the 'liberal' courts have somehow usurped God's authority and things like the concept of church/state separation and teaching evolution is somehow unfair and persecutes the faithful. 

Atheism is not a belief system. Atheism by itself, makes no claims. It is the rejection of a claim that is made by theists. If no one claimed there were gods, then there would be no atheists.


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 25, 2010)

dude the shit is neck deep and your swimming in it....but you make more fun of your self then i do i just have to keep you talking and you make me feel like Einsteins smarter better looking older brother, and i think you would cringe if you knew what i was thinking about doing to your head.....bbooonnnggggg. and i know pointing things out doesnt really seem to faze the fog of dumb you live in...but didnt YOU just question us????? and i use us as a loose term, cause i am slightly more buddist then athiest, i just dont like you or dumb people in general (yea im talking to you christens) but dude for real i would love to crusade all over your face. LOVE TO.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

mijobe said:


> Dear weedforcash
> 
> I am a athiest. my answer to your question is. If you read the bible and really understand what it says you might see my point of view. Beside being the largest selling piece of fiction every printed, it is the most degrading, and be littling thing written about women. religion was written by men for the sheer purpose control and power, power over women and power over the masses. If there was a god why would it pick one gender over another to control the other. If your god is the loving thing it is supposed be, it would not of made one person more superior than the other. I could go on but that is my point of view.


 
You say God made man to rule over woman, but that women should be equal.

but man and woman are not equal. Look at our bodies. They are different. What ever created you made you less physically then the male species.

But this does not make you less IMPORTANT. God made you VERY important. You just have a different roll to play in life.

Woman have what woman have 
Men have what men have.

Who every you choose for WHY that is, you still have to accept it. So how can you say you don't believe in God because of what is a FACT. How can you hate God and not hate EVOLUTION if that is how you were made. 

what are you saying?


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHA BI GOT BIGOT!!!! white trash. if every part of a car isnt equal then why does it need all the parts??????? your saying you cant have a positive without a negitive (or at least implying heavily) and almost stating you believe men to be MORE physically (although your def lacking upstairs) and implying MORE in other ways by omission. dude YOU ARE SO LAME...i am totally done with this thread, although i am satisfied to have been a part of it and to everyone else reading this with half a spark of congnitive thought flickering between their ears RUNNN AWAY!!!!!!!!!! THIS GUY IS AN IDIOT!!!!!!! IT IS WOSE THEN THANKSGIVING AT THE INLAWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

Dude, I don't even need to make fun of you. You got it covered.

My original question was, how can athiest dog faith when they require it just like Christians do.

I don't know what the fuck you are talking about. But vent all you want.

I'll catch a Net Flick while you waist your time here. Have a ball.

P.S. Who the HELL goes to a religious forum and then THREATENS people because they have a fucking point of view???

That has to the the SHALLOWEST fucking person on the planet to say I want to kick your ass because I went into a RELIGIOUS forum and found your fucking post.

What the hell man??? And you say I'm dumb?


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, a religious nutbar trashing science for killing your god. Your a few centuries too late my good man, the people that believe the earth is flat and locked up gallaleo for saying it wasn't the center of the universe are all back in the dark ages. We are a free thinking-rational society now, you should hop the next freighter to afghanistan and join the taliban in their war against reason and science, their world views are much more in line with yours. Open your eyes Flanders!!


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 25, 2010)

palerider said:


> Wow, a religious nutbar trashing science for killing your god. Your a few centuries too late my good man, the people that believe the earth is flat and locked up gallaleo for saying it wasn't the center of the universe are all back in the dark ages. We are a free thinking-rational society now, you should hop the next freighter to afghanistan and join the taliban in their war against reason and science, their world views are much more in line with yours. Open your eyes Flanders!!


 
Wow, free thinkers. Yes I know all about free thinkers. They are the kids in schools today that freely think they can BLOW other kids away.

And then there are the gangs of free thinking people killing each other because they REPRESENT a different set of people that FREE think.

And then there are the free thinking women that are spreading AIDS accross America.

And what do you know. Religion taught us NOT to be those WONDERFUL people.

Thank goodness religion is dead.

Well, I guess you better not look in the phone book under church. There wouldn't possibly even be a secion for those.....

God is dead right?


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

God is dead, I think somewhere between your innate oppressive nature and all those god fearing preachers with a penchant for little boys the religious right has done the work of the aethiests work for them. Your mad at the wrong people, be mad at the venom that spews from your own mouths because that is what truly disgusts people with religion.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Dick Moser
> 
> It's easy to believe something if no one challenges your faith isn't it? That's why scientist get so pissed when some one challenges their knowledge. They are not used to being challenged. Most idiots just trust that, if he is a SCIENTIST, he must be right.
> 
> ...


what is your opinion on clergy members molesting children? why do you refuse to even acknowledge it happens? this is the third time i've asked you directly and you have yet to address the issue.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 25, 2010)

> That's why scientist get so pissed when some one challenges their knowledge.


Once again, you are describing science as it exists in your mind, which is not how it exists in reality. In your head scientists are some guys in white jackets who think they are smart and when someone says they are wrong they jump up and down and curse god. 

In reality, science thrives on challenge. A negative result means just as much as a positive one. Science admits it was wrong on almost a daily basis. Science has no choice but to follow evidence, and when new evidence is discovered science will readily admit it got something wrong, and then change it's conclusion to fit the new evidence. In contrast, religion never changes it's mind or considers new evidence.

It seems that you are more interested in who can be the biggest smart-ass and get the last word in. I have confidence you will win that contest. You respond only to the posts and points that you have a clever retort for. You don't seem interested in answering the question which started this thread. You embrace ignorance and then taunt others for not doing the same.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Wow, free thinkers. Yes I know all about free thinkers. They are the kids in schools today that freely think they can BLOW other kids away.
> 
> And then there are the gangs of free thinking people killing each other because they REPRESENT a different set of people that FREE think.
> 
> ...


what a sexist. 

want a piece of candy?


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

Your dead on Heisenberg, I think alot of religious people see science as another competing religion, and impose religious charecteristics onto it. In reality I don't see why the two must be mutually exclusive, you can have common sense and still be a spiritual person. Some people are so rigid its bound to fail, this 'you either believe what I do or youre a souless heathen' shit makes my blood boil.


----------



## shmow52 (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Wow, free thinkers. Yes I know all about free thinkers. They are the kids in schools today that freely think they can BLOW other kids away.
> 
> And then there are the gangs of free thinking people killing each other because they REPRESENT a different set of people that FREE think.
> 
> ...


 you should be blaming you own damn religion on aids. Arent you people against birth control?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 25, 2010)

This whole argument is silly...

Evolution is a theory. Agree with it or dont agree with it, your life should not be changed.

Religion relies on faith. The good news is there is a book to explain it all.... sorta... 

Evolution is evolving with pieces of evidence found all the time.

Religion is stagnant with the facts supposedly already recorded.

You cannot compare the two. And athiesm is not built on the theory of evolution so arguing about it by using evolution as supporting evidence is also pointless.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 25, 2010)

My original question was, how can athiest dog faith when they require it just like Christians do.

Everyone must have faith. Faith is just believing something that you cannot prove. Based on the facts I have learned, religous beliefs are far fetched, unlikely and in many instances downright impossible. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate people who believe in God many of my family members including my parents do. I personally choose not to believe stories that were written by people with little knowledge of how things actually work that has than been interpreted by someone else and than added to. Maybe there is a god but why is your religion right and every other religion wrong? How do you know what happened 2000 years ago? I have an open mind and would definately be interested in learning any evidence of god, no evidence has ever been brought to my attention that would suffice. If there really was a god, why wouldn't it continue to perform miracles for all to see which couldn't be explained away by modern science? Just gotta have faith right? 

I actually disagree that thiss thread is dumb, in fact there has been a whole bunch of great posts just none from the original poster. And whenever someone addresses your ? you act like it never happened, why not post something relevant to the issue instead of more meaningless posts? Where's all the believers to come back you up, are you the only one? No, I think that even believers see you as naaive and don't want to be associated with your garbage. 

Your last post reminds me of one of my favorite utube videos. Because without god there would be no reason to be a good person who doesn't rape and kill right? Oh and religious fanatics never kill others either right? Right.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 25, 2010)

palerider said:


> Your dead on Heisenberg, I think alot of religious people see science as another competing religion, and impose religious charecteristics onto it. In reality I don't see why the two must be mutually exclusive, you can have common sense and still be a spiritual person. Some people are so rigid its bound to fail, this 'you either believe what I do or youre a souless heathen' shit makes my blood boil.


I like what that guy said in that proof of creative design video. He said that he belives science is the search for god and I thought that was pretty cool. Just because you belive in god doesn't mean that you have to dismiss scientific evidence. There may very well be a god, if there is and religious storie are real, there will be scientific evidence to support it. I


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Wow, free thinkers. Yes I know all about free thinkers. They are the kids in schools today that freely think they can BLOW other kids away.
> 
> And then there are the gangs of free thinking people killing each other because they REPRESENT a different set of people that FREE think.
> 
> ...


 *Assuming* he ever existed in the first place, god *is* dead. 

Unless of course, you are the *undead*.

In that case, god is *Dad*.

Strangely enough, when term *free thinker* is used I picture statesmen like John Adams and Thomas Jefferson; writers like Henry David Thoreau and Mark Twain; and comedians like Lenny Bruce and George Carlin.

Your story has become tiresome.

The End.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 25, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> Your last post reminds me of one of my favorite utube videos. Because without god there would be no reason to be a good person who doesn't rape and kill right? Oh and religious fanatics never kill others either right? Right.


My roomie, who is atheist, still thinks religion helps keep people from committing crime, and without it we would have chaos. For some reason this is a belief he holds onto, despite his contempt for religion.

I explained that if that were true, we should see a higher rate of crime among those who don't believe in god. If fear of hell keeps you from raping someone, then once you don't believe in hell anymore you should have no fear. Of course when you look at the numbers atheists have about the same crime rate as any other group of people. There are tribes in undiscovered parts of the world that have never heard of the bible, yet they manage not to steal, kill or rape each other.

Religious people kill for god, steal for god, lie for god, rape for god. God often offers a justification for those who are already inclined to do evil things. The bible itself contains scenes of murder, rape, deceit, betrayal; it's actually a pretty violent book.

I like this quote "With or without religion we would still have good people doing good things, and evil people doing evil things. But for a good person to do evil things..that requires religion."


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 25, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Wow, free thinkers. Yes I know all about free thinkers. They are the kids in schools today that freely think they can BLOW other kids away.
> 
> And then there are the gangs of free thinking people killing each other because they REPRESENT a different set of people that FREE think.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's rare to come across such an exquisitely perfect example of poisoning the well. Organically and in the wild no less. It's like seeing a rare bird.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> My original question was, how can athiest dog faith when they require it just like Christians do.
> 
> Everyone must have faith. Faith is just believing something that you cannot prove. Based on the facts I have learned, religous beliefs are far fetched, unlikely and in many instances downright impossible.
> 
> ...


But what PROOF do you have that god exists? A book written by man? That requires FAITH and is proof of nothing.

However, I have PROOF of many pieces of bone that can be dated back into the past many millions if not tens of millions of years. Those bones are FACT. Now, the conclusions you draw from them are yours to decide. 

We believe in Gravity... We cannot really explain it but there is plenty of PROOF that it exists. If we believe in gravity then that does not make god any more or less likely.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;rWO6RWyT9Ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWO6RWyT9Ns[/video]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 25, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> But what PROOF do you have that god exists? A book written by man? That requires FAITH and is proof of nothing.
> 
> However, I have PROOF of many pieces of bone that can be dated back into the past many millions if not tens of millions of years. Those bones are FACT. Now, the conclusions you draw from them are yours to decide.
> 
> We believe in Gravity... We cannot really explain it but there is plenty of PROOF that it exists. If we believe in gravity then that does not make god any more or less likely.


your barking up the wrong tree bro, I just copy pasted the OP's ? LOL.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;lu3VTngm1F0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu3VTngm1F0[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;nLaYpJavKvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLaYpJavKvA[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 25, 2010)

Atheist morality is doing what you believe is right.

Religious morality is believing what you are doing is right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> But what PROOF do you have that god exists? A book written by man? That requires FAITH and is proof of nothing.
> 
> However, I have PROOF of many pieces of bone that can be dated back into the past many millions if not tens of millions of years. Those bones are FACT. Now, the conclusions you draw from them are yours to decide.
> 
> We believe in Gravity... We cannot really explain it but there is plenty of PROOF that it exists. If we believe in gravity then that does not make god any more or less likely.


everybody knows those bones were planted there by satan to test your FAITH. sheesh.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 26, 2010)

Heisenberg said:


> My roomie, who is atheist, still thinks religion helps keep people from committing crime, and without it we would have chaos. For some reason this is a belief he holds onto, despite his contempt for religion.
> 
> I explained that if that were true, we should see a higher rate of crime among those who don't believe in god. If fear of hell keeps you from raping someone, then once you don't believe in hell anymore you should have no fear. Of course when you look at the numbers atheists have about the same crime rate as any other group of people. There are tribes in undiscovered parts of the world that have never heard of the bible, yet they manage not to steal, kill or rape each other.
> 
> ...


I have no idea where you got your statistics from and therefore cannot say that your statement is true. Also, statistics themselves can be very misleading and I tend to dispute them even if they validate my point. That's the "free thinker" in me I guess. 

I could see y your roomate would feel this way though and very well may be right that it does help eliminante crime among the very weak minded individuals. I think religion is a set of ideals with extravagant stories that are taken too literally by people. I agree with the ideals of christianity it's unfortunate that the believers often don't practice what they preach. Religion also has a way of making otherwise "good" people act extremely out of character in the name of god. I live by my own rules of ethics and morality and therefore it is much harder to be convinced to betrray those ethics.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Dick Moser
> 
> It's easy to believe something if no one challenges your faith isn't it? That's why scientist get so pissed when some one challenges their knowledge. They are not used to being challenged. Most idiots just trust that, if he is a SCIENTIST, he must be right.
> 
> ...



Even jesus is laughing at this post!


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha great picture Guy, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what is your opinion on clergy members molesting children? why do you refuse to even acknowledge it happens? this is the third time i've asked you directly and you have yet to address the issue.


 
Is that really what you are going to bring to this debate. Wow. How much have you been smoking?
Pedophiles are pedophiles. Have you guys ever watched To Catch a Predator?
They are any one and any where.
Should we protect children if we know a person is a pedophile? Of course. But should we assume a religion is wrong because pedophiles are among us. No
Thats the shallowest fucking thing I have ever heard. Is that really the base for your argument that God is not real???
Its like me saying I know a scientist that is a pedophile so evolution must be false.
My church has never tolerated a know predator. Ever. How do you know who they are? Ever see any one walking around with a shirt that say Hi, Im a child molester?
You probably have one in your own family and dont even know it. 
Does that make your family not real?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> your barking up the wrong tree bro, I just copy pasted the OP's ? LOL.


 
You said it best mate. You believe. Science BELIEVES. So stick to your faith and I will mine.

But it's faith.

You said it.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> But what PROOF do you have that god exists? A book written by man? That requires FAITH and is proof of nothing.
> 
> However, I have PROOF of many pieces of bone that can be dated back into the past many millions if not tens of millions of years. Those bones are FACT. Now, the conclusions you draw from them are yours to decide.
> 
> We believe in Gravity... We cannot really explain it but there is plenty of PROOF that it exists. If we believe in gravity then that does not make god any more or less likely.


 
The bible is the beginning of faith. Not faith it self. Just like Darwin is the beginning of beliefe in evolution.

Is Darwin real? All we have is books. So should we believe that Darwin is real? How can you prove he is real? Can I sit down with him and ask him questions?
If you can rely on history then why can't Christians?


I never understood why Atheist use gravity to debunk God. Gravity is a law. Do laws happen by accident?

I see the world and it's proof of God because it is made up of laws. Who can honestly say that chaos makes laws? Every thing around us screams a creator not an accident.

So why gravity?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

I opened this thread to talk about religion. All you guys that don't like my post. Maybe you need to grow up a bit your self and start respecting my religion instead of being ass holes. Then I will also give you a respectable answer.

But if you are an ass hole, there's not much to debate.


----------



## Papa Raazi (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> You said it best mate. You believe. Science BELIEVES. So stick to your faith and I will mine.
> 
> But it's faith.
> 
> You said it.


You like to contradict yourself alot dont you?


----------



## yolas (Dec 26, 2010)

bro for thousands of years the world was in the grip of religion and what positives come out of it, the degradation of women, anyone different, witches fuck me so sad. Now funny how with the advent of the industrial revolution and sciences rise (in the west now but slowly spreading), life expentancy and quality has risen dramatically, sanitaion, the ability to fight diseases that were previously just given over as the will of god. This is real shit real people living better, happier and longer. Think about it what real good has religion done exept make people feel better about their shit meaningless life, isnt that the point of it after all.


----------



## yolas (Dec 26, 2010)

and yeah i have more *faith* in science to heal the sick than in god, call me crazy.....


----------



## Papa Raazi (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> I opened this thread to talk about religion. All you guys that don't like my post. Maybe you need to grow up a bit your self and start respecting my religion instead of being ass holes. Then I will also give you a respectable answer.
> 
> But if you are an ass hole, there's not much to debate.


If you started this to talk only about religion then i guess you have no interest in hearing about evolution?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Heisenberg said:


> Once again, you are describing science as it exists in your mind, which is not how it exists in reality. In your head scientists are some guys in white jackets who think they are smart and when someone says they are wrong they jump up and down and curse god.
> 
> In reality, science thrives on challenge. A negative result means just as much as a positive one. Science admits it was wrong on almost a daily basis. Science has no choice but to follow evidence, and when new evidence is discovered science will readily admit it got something wrong, and then change it's conclusion to fit the new evidence. In contrast, religion never changes it's mind or considers new evidence.
> 
> It seems that you are more interested in who can be the biggest smart-ass and get the last word in. I have confidence you will win that contest. You respond only to the posts and points that you have a clever retort for. You don't seem interested in answering the question which started this thread. You embrace ignorance and then taunt others for not doing the same.


Check out his video No Intelligent Allowed
It ask some great questions about why Creation is not allowed in science.
It addresses issues like scientist getting fired for even suggesting creation could be possible. It also asks the question, why doesn&#8217;t science take the idea of creation remotely serious?

Look, I&#8217;m not asking you to take it on faith alone. Neither is Ben Stein. He give you the facts and lets you make up your mind.
You say I am asking you to be ignorant here. I&#8217;m not. I&#8217;m saying there is more to it then your little corner of the science universe.
I&#8217;m saying, step out of your ego and LOOK at what we have in our corner. It makes sense, and science isn&#8217;t as innocent as you may think.

It&#8217;s a power struggle. Science vs. Creation. I really don&#8217;t think scientist CARE if religious people are right.
I think it&#8217;s all about the money.

Ever wonder what would happen to the funding of universities of science if they went Christian?

Are scientist really trying to answer the God question? Or are they just controlled by money?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Papa Raazi said:


> If you started this to talk only about religion then i guess you have no interest in hearing about evolution?


The problem is that every one that debates that idea, simply states that if you don't believe it, you must be stupid. 

People are full of shit. You need to bring more then name calling to the table to convince a Christian of something.

But you are right. My mind is made up. 
I like my church, my friends, and I have deep spiritual reasons for my faith.

Dawkis admits to intelligent design

[video=youtube;8Csop4ROeNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Csop4ROeNg&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 26, 2010)

ok. then tellme what am i missing. fill me in. dont cut me out cause im a heathen, PLEASE enlighten me, make me better through your wisdom. shine the light of true faith upon me (and no im not asking to be "touched") but reach me.


----------



## Papa Raazi (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> The problem is that every one that debates that idea, simply states that if you don't believe it, you must be stupid.
> 
> People are full of shit. You need to bring more then name calling to the table to convince a Christian of something.
> 
> ...


Cool, thats fine, but forcing you're religion on others isn't. I think everyone has the right to believe whatever the fuck they want to and if they decide to force their religion on others they better be prepared to take massive criticism. I really don't know what you're trying to accomplish. I guess you're just trolling.


----------



## Papa Raazi (Dec 26, 2010)

Dont be a hypocrite and expect to change people when you ignore facts


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 26, 2010)

It seems more sinister when clergy molest children because of several reasons. For one thing, many take a vow of chasity which means you should be able to trust them above others, if you trust their word. Priests are suppose to have their ear to god's mouth and interpret his word. The clergy seems to attract a disproportionate amount of pedophiles (I don't know if this is true or just seems that way because of so many headlines) and some may conclude that if priests live in god's influence, and priests have a higher rate of pedophilia than other groups of people, perhaps god likes little boys. Lastly the lengths they have gone to cover up the crimes is appalling.

But personally I have to agree with weed4cash on this one, the subject of priests molesting children is a poor way to attack religion. 




weed4cash said:


> The bible is the beginning of faith. Not faith it self. Just like Darwin is the beginning of beliefe in evolution.
> 
> *Faith is the belief in something for which there is no evidence. Faith is giving yourself permission to believe something when there is no real reason to. Faith stops us from asking questions without providing any answers. Faith is persisting in delusion for the sake of comfort.
> 
> ...


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

yolas said:


> and yeah i have more *faith* in science to heal the sick than in god, call me crazy.....


Yes, but I wonder if you will be saying a silent prayer some day when science fails you.

We will see.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Yes, but I wonder if you will be saying a silent prayer some day when science fails you.
> 
> We will see.


True, speaking in terms of health and life extension, in the end science will indeed fail you. It's only _after_ your death that religion will fail you.


"Faith is a fine invention, when gentlemen can see - But microscopes are prudent, in an emergency"
- Emily Dickinson


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Wow, free thinkers. Yes I know all about free thinkers. They are the kids in schools today that freely think they can BLOW other kids away.
> 
> And then there are the gangs of free thinking people killing each other because they REPRESENT a different set of people that FREE think.
> 
> ...


 So its only the women spreading Aids? WoW buddy we need to get together and discuss how I can help you to realize your full investment potential....Just sign here on this dotted line at the bottom of this blank page and I will take care of everything for you...Don't worry I have faith LOL. 
God can't be dead because he was never alive...never existed...never did a god damn good thing on this earth. In fact if you objectively look at every single war in history, they were all fought in the name of one god or another. So maybe the religious folks have it all backwards.....Maybe it is actually heaven that is the bad place where little boys get buggered while the women get to spread disease. Maybe Hell is like this kewl place where they play Slayer and Venom for eternity and all women have perfect boobs and bums and serve Mug root beer and refill the bongs all day with Evil Weed. HELL AWAITS.


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 26, 2010)

Heisenberg said:


> It seems more sinister when clergy molest children because of several reasons. For one thing, many take a vow of chasity which means you should be able to trust them above others, if you trust their word. Priests are suppose to have their ear to god's mouth and interpret his word. The clergy seems to attract a disproportionate amount of pedophiles (I don't know if this is true or just seems that way because of so many headlines) and some may conclude that if priests live in god's influence, and priests have a higher rate of pedophilia than other groups of people, perhaps god likes little boys. Lastly the lengths they have gone to cover up the crimes is appalling.
> 
> But personally I have to agree with weed4cash on this one, the subject of priests molesting children is a poor way to attack religion.


Priests molest children because their religion tells them they need to be celibate. Which is so against nature it is almost impossible for most to actually accomplish celibacy. 
I'm just a normal average guy who starts to get pretty cranky after about 2 weeks of no sexual contact. If I had to go 20-30-40-50 years without sex? OMFG not positive but I'm pretty sure that a watermelon warmed up in the microwave would start looking good to me after a while. So you take a fully grown man and make him abstain from sex for eternity and then let him be in charge of innocent children for Sunday afternoon. This makes no sense,,, In fact I would go as far to say that the church is responsible as well.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 26, 2010)

canuckgrow said:


> Priests molest children because their religion tells them they need to be celibate. Which is so against nature it is almost impossible for most to actually accomplish celibacy.
> I'm just a normal average guy who starts to get pretty cranky after about 2 weeks of no sexual contact. If I had to go 20-30-40-50 years without sex? OMFG not positive but I'm pretty sure that a watermelon warmed up in the microwave would start looking good to me after a while. So you take a fully grown man and make him abstain from sex for eternity and then let him be in charge of innocent children for Sunday afternoon. This makes no sense... In fact I would go as far to say that the church is responsible as well.


Ridiculous. Priests don't molest children because the are frustrated from celibacy. They have sex with women for that reason, and some have sex for men for that reason, but pedophiles molest children because they want to. I don't care how long I go without sex, children will never start looking good.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> The bible is the beginning of faith. Not faith it self. Just like Darwin is the beginning of beliefe in evolution.
> 
> Is Darwin real? All we have is books. So should we believe that Darwin is real? How can you prove he is real? Can I sit down with him and ask him questions?
> If you can rely on history then why can't Christians?
> ...


I dont care whether Darwin was real or not. I was talking about the PROOF via the BONES... They didnt disappear when Darwin died.

I am not relying on history, I am relying on the carbon dating of the bones. And you can still do that today in experiments whether Darwin existed or not.

The theory of evolution has *EVOLVED* after Darwin's death. It was not simply enshrined in a book and called the truth...

Show me some evidence some PROOF that God exists or existed.



> I see the world and it's proof of God because it is made up of laws.


 And I see the world and it's proof of science and evolution because it is made up of laws. You are basing your ideas upon faith. Essentially you are saying, because there are laws there must be god and that is where logic fails you.



> Every thing around us screams a creator not an accident.


I am not saying that there was not a creator. I am saying organized religion is a lie. I am saying the earth isnt 6000 years old (proven by science) and that dinosaur bones were not created by Satan to confuse believers.

Gravity is a law because everyone agrees that it exists. HOWEVER... There was a time where almost everybody believed the earth was flat and the center of the universe. WHOOPS!!! Fortunately... Science EVOLVED with our understanding to realize our true place in the universe. And it did that between the time of the supposed life of Jesus and now. And in that time all you still have is that dusty book that someone promises you is the truth.

So, maybe one day Science will evolve enough to explain why people feel the need to follow something even if it is an invisible being...


Maybe... Science will EVOLVE enough to tell us one day where our place is in the Creator's eye...


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

The problem with a lot of you is you have a philosophical prejudice. You BELIEVE but you can't fathom a different kind of belief.

Christians at least accept other religious ideas. We are willing to listen and talk to a buddist, a satanist, an athiest, a paganist.

We don't think they are right, but we will listen and share our own ideas.

But if you are philosophicly prejudice, well is there any reason to even be here?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont care whether Darwin was real or not. I was talking about the PROOF via the BONES... They didnt disappear when Darwin died.
> 
> I am not relying on history, I am relying on the carbon dating of the bones. And you can still do that today in experiments whether Darwin existed or not.
> 
> ...


To see God you need to understand how God works. Its like saying show me proof of the wind.
You can't see it so we need another method of proving it's existance.

In the case of God the best evidence we have is his written word. But it's not just written it is the LIVING word.

That means that there are things in the bible that will actually HAPPEN. 

This is called prophecy. This is the best proof I can give of God.
Now a second proof of God is a divine proof. This is proof in your heart. But to recieve this proof you must be willing to subject your self to reading and praying. This is proof saved only for those who "hear the word and allow it to take root in their heart and see the fruit of the Word of God, by repenting and living by it's teachings. (and in most cases joining a church) This is the MOST convincing proof of God, because when you change your life God can then bless you.

But since you have no desire to take the SECOND rought I will concentrate on the first. Proof by living revelation.

Any self respected hisorian will admite Jesus is real. No question there.
So we will skip the bullshit and get to the point: why you don't want to believe

Most people reject the scriptures for three reasons:
1. Ignorance - Romans 1:18 or Matthew 22:29
2. Pride - John 5:40
3. Moral problems - John 3:19, 20

18For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who hold the truth in unrighteousness;
19Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath shewed it unto them.
20For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:
21Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened.
22Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools,
23And changed the glory of the uncorruptible God into an image made like to corruptible man, and to birds, and fourfooted beasts, and creeping things.
24Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:
25Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen.
26For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature:
27And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet.
28And even as they did not like to retain God in their knowledge, God gave them over to a reprobate mind, to do those things which are not convenient;
29Being filled with all unrighteousness, fornication, wickedness, covetousness, maliciousness; full of envy, murder, debate, deceit, malignity; whisperers,
30aBackbiters, haters of God, despiteful, proud, boasters, inventors of evil things, disobedient to parents,
31Without understanding, covenantbreakers, without natural affection, implacable, unmerciful:
32Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them.

Yes, Christianity takes work. It has boundries, there are limits. But with in those limits the possibilities are endless because beyond the limits is self destruction.

The Bible is the greatist tool we will ever have to liberate our selves to unlimited potential, because it takes away all the stumbling blocks that will limit our potential to be what God entended us to be.

When we get past all the evils of our heart, we liberate our self from those self defeating things.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 26, 2010)

> To see God you need to understand how God works. Its like saying show me proof of the wind.
> You can't see it so we need another method of proving it's existance.


Yes, and you have no proof. I have the bones that I can hold in my hand and do experiments on.
You have a book that you say is the truth and... 



> That means that there are things in the bible that will actually HAPPEN.


Nothing has HAPPENED in a couple thousand years. Now I know that god might be tired after creating the universe but you have no PROOF of anything...



> But to recieve this proof you must be willing to subject your self to reading and praying.


Yeah, you got to have Faith... You just have to believe in a magical being of which there is no PROOF.

And then you start quoting a book. Hey, I dont have one of Darwin's books handy but wouldnt you feel kind of annoyed if I started quoting from it??? You know.. Since you questioned his existance... How would it be PROOF of anything???

You are still desperately trying to somehow show that your faith and belief that everything exists becuase of a god and not just by accident is based on proof but then you jump to faith. I still have the bones, you still have a dusty book that you swear *by god* is true... I trust the bones.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 26, 2010)

His logic boils down to "The bible says God exists and it must be true because it is the word of God."


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

A french philosopher once wrote: "The evidence of God's existence and His gift is more then compelling but those who insist that they have no need of Him or it will always find ways to discount the offer.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> A french philosopher once wrote: "The evidence of God's existence and His gift is more then compelling but those who insist that they have no need of Him or it will always find ways to discount the offer.


Yet he gives no evidence


A wise American man once said "Those afraid of the universe as it really is, those who pretend to nonexistent knowledge and envision a cosmos centered on human beings will prefer the fleeting comforts of superstition. They avoid rather than confront the world. But those with the courage to explore the weave and structure of the Cosmos, even where it differs profoundly from their wishes and prejudices, will penetrate its deepest mysteries."


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow. *This is actually happening*.

Okay, OP. I'm going to ask you a question and I want you to answer it honestly.

If he were in your situation right now, *What would Jesus do*?

I only ask because I sincerely doubt *you* bothered to ask.

Would he come to a forum hurling insults at unbelievers? Calling them ignorant? Swearing at them?

Has it occurred to you that your boorish behavior is actually pushing people away who might otherwise be open to your beliefs? That you are merely a foil allowing the rest of us who cherish our lack of faith just as zealously as you do your faith, to present logical rebuttals?

In other words, you are making us look good by comparison. The unbelievers have been doing the cheek-turning.

Your original post started out as an attack. This whole thread is an attack, but that's okay. I'm not really concerned about its effect on the rest of us.

I'm more concerned with what kind of god would sanction the behavior you have put on display here in this forum.

Ghandi said "I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 26, 2010)

this guy will be posting threads like one love soon he's gone off the deep end


----------



## Unequalibrium (Dec 26, 2010)

Look how irate Weed4Cash is getting over religion. Typical church freak. Religion is just a made up faith man came up with to fill the empty spot in his mind that needs to know where he came from and where he's going to go when he dies. That's why there are so many different religions around the world. 
Religion breeds hostility in almost every corner of the world. Christians bash those who aren't Christian all while doing the things that they preach to others not to do. Also Christian's try to tell other people their religion is wrong and force their beliefs down their throats ALL OVER THE WORLD. Jehovah's witnesses knock at your door and try to convert you to their faith. Radical Muslims want to destroy people that aren't from their belief or don't live as they see fit. Religion is GARBAGE.
Sure, it's not comforting knowing that when you die, that's it. But don't make up a bunch of mumbo jumbo and present it as fact just to make yourself feel better. Which unfortunately humans have been doing for a long time before science proved it all wrong. The ones that deny science are just afraid to admit that when they die, they cease to exist permanently. 
Look at the size of our solar system, "The Milky Way". There are hundreds of solar systems that are now partly visible due to advances in science. And space doesn't end people, it goes on indefinitely. Which means millions and billions more solar systems are out there. Surely some of those planets in some of those systems are in the right spot just like earth. Not too cold, not too warm to sustain water and life. Where does GOD fit in here? It doesn't.
And another thing I hate about Christians is how they portray Jesus as a fucking white guy. Sorry but there weren't whites around Jerusalem back then. Just arabs. Fuck religion.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> Is that really what you are going to bring to this debate. Wow. How much have you been smoking?
> Pedophiles are pedophiles. Have you guys ever watched To Catch a Predator?
> They are any one and any where.
> Should we protect children if we know a person is a pedophile? Of course. But should we assume a religion is wrong because pedophiles are among us. No
> ...


"if god were real he would not allow child molesters."

yes, i truly BELIEVE that. 

unless you can give me a good reason why we need them. 

so what's the point of religion again? to be able to molest children and be forgiven?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> The bible is the beginning of faith. Not faith it self. Just like Darwin is the beginning of beliefe in evolution.
> 
> Is Darwin real? All we have is books. So should we believe that Darwin is real? How can you prove he is real? Can I sit down with him and ask him questions?
> If you can rely on history then why can't Christians?
> ...



no, the question is ................ "why child molesters"?


----------



## Unequalibrium (Dec 26, 2010)

And another thing, Weed4Cash. How would the humble, perfect members of your Christian church react to you being a pot head? Would they embrace you with open arms and encourage you? Or would they label you a druggie?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Wow. *This is actually happening*.
> 
> Okay, OP. I'm going to ask you a question and I want you to answer it honestly.
> 
> ...



the same kind of GOD that would intentionally CREATE a child molester. 

he could have EASILY skipped that one. just that one.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

Illogical. You feel the need to push your beliefs on others because you hold faith in the idea that if others believe than your own faith isn't meaningless.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 26, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> this guy will be posting threads like one love soon he's gone off the deep end


George may be crazy as a shit-house rat, but he's sincere. And he gladly accepts the slings and arrows resulting from presenting his views in a place like this.

I can respect George.

But I have no respect for a self-righteous, indignant, *Elmer Gantry* like the OP. Criticizing ideas, and schools of thought, of which he has no understanding.

I wonder if the OP is in Sunday School right now nodding in agreement as the teacher states emphatically that the earth is 6,000 years old?



fdd2blk said:


> the same kind of GOD that would intentionally CREATE a child molester.
> 
> he could have EASILY skipped that one. just that one.


The same god who calls himself allah and allows *little girls* to be *married* to old men as soon as they menstruate. 

Who allows* painful genital mutilation* called female circumcision. 

Who calls female *rape victims* 'adulterers.'

Who allows *boy dancing parties* for the purpose of allowing lecherous men to ogle and bugger little boys.

Same god.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

That so old testament. Who reads that book anymore?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

dance parties? hmmmmmmm., maybe it's not THAT bad.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Dec 26, 2010)

read the whole thread and the only thing I got out of it was that
WEEDFORCASH


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> "if god were real he would not allow child molesters."
> 
> yes, i truly BELIEVE that.
> 
> ...


When the Catholic church found out they could be making money from sinning... Then there was alot more sinning going on ...


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

If Jesus wasn't such a pussy maybe he wouldn't have to die for your sins.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;hmIr9P-vkSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmIr9P-vkSQ[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> When the Catholic church found out they could be making money from sinning... Then there was alot more sinning going on ...


Sin is the most interesting thing about you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> Sin is the most interesting thing about you.


Me personally? How flattering ;]


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

Did she say fag sex?


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 26, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> If Jesus wasn't such a pussy maybe he wouldn't have to die for your sins.


He came back to life three days later? I'd die for your sins too if I knew it didn't mean shit. Wouldn't he have gone to heaven for that time? He basically just crashed at his dad's place for the weekend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> Did she say fag sex?


she's hella funny, in a really sad way.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

It just seems like they do it cause they have nothing better to do. If it is gods will to smite these soldiers so it be, but what does any of it have to do with gay sex? I just don't get the connection?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> dance parties? hmmmmmmm., maybe it's not THAT bad.


It's called *Bacha Bazi*.

*The Dancing Boys of Afghanistan*


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

Its like saying my cat died because child molesters?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It's called *Bacha Bazi*.
> 
> *The Dancing Boys of Afghanistan*


i'm NOT clicking that.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/dancingboys/view/?utm_campaign=viewpage&utm_medium=grid&utm_source=grid


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds kinda gay. lol


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 26, 2010)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> read the whole thread and the only thing I got out of it was that
> WEEDFORCASH


pretty much. I already posted this pic, but it is all I can think about while reading this utterly ridiculous thread.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

The purpose of the thread was to draw a contrast between faith in science and faith in God. I have yet to hear a debatible point on why any one believes in evolution with out faith in the theory.

Any one? Or am I right. Can you only believe in evolution by faith? Be it faith in bones, faith in carbon dating, how do we PROVE evolution from start to present with out the same child like faith that is required in God?

That's the question no one wants to answer.

*guy incognito* please keep your pictures at home, this isn't a coloring class. You probebly flunked art any way.

(although it is a bit of irony that your handle is Homer Simpson. An obvious reflection of your own stupidity)


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> The purpose of the thread was to draw a contrast between faith in science and faith in God. I have yet to hear a debatible point on why any one believes in evolution with out faith in the theory.
> 
> Any one? Or am I right. Can you only believe in evolution by faith? Be it faith in bones, faith in carbon dating, how do we PROVE evolution from start to present with out the same child like faith that is required in God?
> 
> ...


You have a fundamental misunderstanding of what faith is. Faith in god requires no evidence. In fact you cannot have evidence for it, otherwise it wouldn't be faith, it would be believing in something backed with evidence.

Therein lies the difference.


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> You have a fundamental misunderstanding of what faith is. Faith in god requires no evidence. In fact you cannot have evidence for it, otherwise it wouldn't be faith, it would be believing in something backed with evidence.
> 
> Therein lies the difference.


What the hell are you talking about? No evidence of the bible??? Does your dunce hat need to be smaller to encompass your tiny brain?

EDIT: The bible is the OLDEST accurate document we have on record of the history of ANY man.
It contains MORE history of the time of Jesus then you can find in ANY classical music piece for ANY era over 300 years old. Shakespeare has more debate surrounding the correct transcript then the bible.

So to say we take God with out proof is a statement truly worth your current title.
Keep the dunce hat, it fits you well.

With out the bible, my silly friend we would not be Christians. Christianity was the result of Jesus.

If you don't believe in Jesus you still need the bible to believe in God. How can you know God, save you know his word?

Now faith in general doesn't always require proof. That's why so many people believe in Evolution. They don't require a knowledge of where the proof came from. Some teacher says, we came from apes and the class says...oh ok. 

If what I learned in school was not taken on faith but taken as fact, then what do you say to the fact that the theory I learned has now changed.

Does that FACT of science now fall into the faith department as we make room for NEW FACTS about evolution?

See what I am saying? As long as science can not declare a sound answer, you have no choice but admit it faith bound.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> What the hell are you talking about? No evidence of the bible??? Does your dunce hat need to be smaller to encompass your tiny brain?
> 
> The bible is the OLDEST document we have on record of the history of ANY man.
> It contains MORE history of the time of Jesus then you can find in ANY classical music piece for ANY era over 300 years old. Shakespeare has more debate surrounding the correct transcript then the bible.
> ...


 First off, you're absolutely fucking wrong about the bible being the oldest known document to humans.

Secondly, there is NO god!


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

420God said:


> First off, you're absolutely fucking wrong about the bible being the oldest known document to humans.
> 
> Secondly, there is NO god!


There may be older documents but you would be hard pressed to find one who's accuracy surpasses the bible.
I would love to hear of one. 
The Jews preserved it as no other manuscript has ever been preserved.
They kept tabs on EVERY letter, syllable, word and paragraph.
I guess a better way to say it is this. The bible is the most widely distributed piece of accurate history spanning 2000 years.

Feel better now?


----------



## weed4cash (Dec 26, 2010)

well any way, this thread has gotten a bit stale. And the trolls are worming in. So thanks for every ones inpute. It was fun.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 26, 2010)

evolution isnt faith..its _science_. i dont buy into religion because it was only created as the first form of government..


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> There may be older documents but you would be hard pressed to find one who's accuracy surpasses the bible.
> I would love to hear of one.
> The Jews preserved it as no other manuscript has ever been preserved.
> They kept tabs on EVERY letter, syllable, word and paragraph.
> ...


 The Iliad was an accurate representation of Achilles and the Trojan War. Prove me wrong. See, we can play your game too but it doesn't make us right.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 26, 2010)

weed4cash said:


> The purpose of the thread was to draw a contrast between faith in science and faith in God. I have yet to hear a debatible point on why any one believes in evolution with out faith in the theory.
> 
> Any one? Or am I right. Can you only believe in evolution by faith? Be it faith in bones, faith in carbon dating, how do we PROVE evolution from start to present with out the same child like faith that is required in God?
> 
> That's the question no one wants to answer.


That question has been addressed on every page, you simply ignore it because you have no clever response. All of your posts have proven one thing; what interests you most is appearing smart by being a smart-ass. Not one other spiritual person has come to your defense. That is because your presentation is not worthy of support, and to do so would be an embarrassment. Even like minded people see that you are a lost cause.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 26, 2010)

*What Would Jesus Do?*

And still we wait....


----------



## Jefferstone (Dec 26, 2010)

What a stupid fucking question. You believe in evolution because it is proven, backed up by decades of research. You have faith in God because you have no proof.

Who wrote the Bible is a history? Don't be a jackass. History books weren't written for a 1000 years after the biblical events. Even then they were written at the request of someone who wanted to look good. The Bible is a book of faith. It's documentation of people's faith, not historical fact.

Well preserved? Are you kidding me? The earliest known Biblical manuscript was written 400 years after the fact. In addition, it's been updated, changed, books shuffled, parts excluded and mistranslated.

When will you whack jobs get it? You don't need the Bible to be a history to have faith. You don't need the Bible to be inerrant to have faith. You don't need to be so stupid as to think evolution isn't real to have faith.

God wants you to think. I know. I just spoke to God and He says "Tell them to get a fucking clue. And verily if they don't, they are fucking trolls and I shall smite them on their day of judgement."


----------



## Papa Raazi (Dec 26, 2010)

Jefferstone said:


> What a stupid fucking question. You believe in evolution because it is proven, backed up by decades of research. You have faith in God because you have no proof.
> 
> Who wrote the Bible is a history? Don't be a jackass. History books weren't written for a 1000 years after the biblical events. Even then they were written at the request of someone who wanted to look good. The Bible is a book of faith. It's documentation of people's faith, not historical fact.
> 
> ...


You win, now leave before weed4cash fills you're head with more bullshit. Someone told me he was a troll in another thread he made, now i believe it. This kid just wants to piss people off, he knows that hes making no sense and feeds off the reactions, unsubscribed...peace


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Papa Raazi said:


> You win, now leave before weed4cash fills you're head with more bullshit. Someone told me he was a troll in another thread he made, now i believe it. This kid just wants to piss people off, he knows that hes making no sense and feeds off the reactions, unsubscribed...peace


Who is he pissing off though? 

True athiests dont give a shit about religious people, they live and let live.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 27, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Who is he pissing off though?
> 
> True athiests dont give a shit about religious people, they live and let live.


 Agreed. 

If he is a troll, he is merely repeating tripe I've heard from Thumpers a hundred times before.

If he's not a troll, he's a nut job.

Either way, he has shown himself to be a horse's ass.

It's win-win from where I sit.


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 9, 2011)

I would like to say one last thing about this topic and then I will let it end.

I have read many of the posts that have been put on here by every one.
I respect your opinions. I believe, after careful consideration, that most people don't believe in God for one reason:
Their own bullshit dogma.

It's not logic, and it's not common sense, it's just what YOUR reality of the subject is.

I posted this because I wanted people to share their ideas. When we hear other peoples ideas then we sometimes can grow past our own simplicity.

When a farmer plants a crop he does in a orderly fashion.

I believe GOD wants us to have order in our life.

Atheismis destructive because there is no order to the human. With out God we must create order from Logic. But how can we have perfect logic with out God???

Perfect example:
Stealing. Christians are commanded not to steal.
Atheist: If you have in abundance then some one should be able to steal from you...logicality

Does evolution justify rape? In nature, the strongest animal gets the female. So why not for humans....since they are a product of rape in nature??? 

Murder. If we are from nature, then what is wrong with murder. Happens in nature all the time.

Love. If there is no God, then love must be a made up form of governing ones self. Like a religion.
So why should we care for others? (there is no right answer with out God)

I could go on...


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 9, 2011)

Damn, that's just sad. You really would have so little self control without a magic spirit holding your hand and guiding you? 
You talk like the only thing separating you from some simple-minded animal is your magic zombie friend. Really?

Do you have no empathy for others? I can't even imagine the pain I'd feel if someone killed my little son or my wife. Why would I want to put others through that kind of pain? I know how it feels to have things stolen from me. Why would I do that to someone else? I don't need a magic fairy to tell me that raping someone is wrong.

I do my best to be a decent person. And guess what... I don't believe that there is a magic unicorn watching over me, ready to smite me if I make a bad choice. I do it all by myself.



weed4cash said:


> Perfect example:
> Stealing. Christians are commanded not to steal.
> Atheist: If you have in abundance then some one should be able to steal from you...logicality
> 
> ...


----------



## valjean (Apr 10, 2011)

not only do i not believe in theories propounded by scientists i dont even believe in scientists. O_O


----------



## goozeberry yum yum (Apr 10, 2011)

ROTFLMFAO !!!!! Even the title of this made me crease. I think you've had enough mate.


----------



## goozeberry yum yum (Apr 10, 2011)

P.S. You can find the answer to this in my post on your other thread, tastefully entitled "Athiest FAIL" 

Once again, I feel the need to teach you: "Science" is not a BELIEF. It is proven facts, and theories being put through their paces to tell if they are facts. Science is trying to look for the answers with FACTS, in real time, TODAY and for the rest of mankind's existance. 

& notice how on BBC, Nat Geo etc programmes of this nature that more often than not, they explain what we KNOW, not what we believe. They almost never leave their points with just an explanation, normally giving great visual evidence/ demonstrations. 

How many times do I have to tell you to take your head out of the Bible and STUDY. 

Yours sincerely,

the voice of reason


----------



## sso (Apr 10, 2011)

i thought of this the other day, if you dont believe in evolution and take the word of the bible.

then, how do you explain all the races of man? if you dont believe in evolution?

having all come from adam and eve, without evolution? so which race actually came from adam and eve and where did the others come from?
(then, unless you are jewish, you probably came from outer space?)


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

well they actually have an answer supposedly ham saw noah naked or something and god cursed him.... they like to use that one to justify slavery


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

your god is on trial for child molestation. 

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/world/2011/0223/1224290630240.html


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 11, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> I would like to say one last thing about this topic and then I will let it end.
> 
> I have read many of the posts that have been put on here by every one.
> I respect your opinions. I believe, after careful consideration, that most people don't believe in God for one reason:
> ...


I thought it was all a joke... but your dead serious, Roflmao.

Smoke some weed and read into the universe with Stephen Hawkings and tell me what you think.
If you can't or don't want to read then watch the documentary on YouTube.

Space is curved. The universe is expanding. Time is relative to your location. All of this is proven with evidence.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> I just watched a National Geographics on how the world was created. PURE BULLSHIT! ha ha ha! I lost count of how many times they said BELIEVE in the show.
> 
> It was we BELIEVE this and we BELIEVE that....
> 
> ...


What is it with you and Atheists? Give it a rest dude.


----------



## LowTimes (Apr 17, 2011)

Your right to create threads should be revoked. The whole rollitup community face palms every time they read one of your threads.


----------

